# Slideout Awning/cover



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

A camping friend of ours has a another brand i.e., Surveyor and wants to know where you can get an awning cover for the slide-out bed. I tried to do a search but couldn't find the right one. Can anyone give us an idea of where he can get one of these?

C-


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Make one...Moosegut did!








One of these will be my fall project I hope. (for the queen slide)










MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campingnut18,

There are no awnings currently available big enough to cover a bed slideout (such as on the rear of an Outback). For that you have to custom make your own. If you are refering to a side slide (bed or otherwise), that does not come out as far, they are available at most any RV parts supply outlet and/or RV dealer. Check out CampingWorld for starters.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campingnut18

I believe John made some as well. If you email either one of them, I am sure they can give you all of the details.

Thor


----------



## tazman (Mar 7, 2006)

Checkout this site.

http://www.rvawningsonline.com/


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.rvlifestyles.net/Parts.aspx?id=...003719899&GUID=

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...20393d&src=SRQB

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## ssalois (Jun 19, 2006)

Just curious how moose gut applied the snaps to trailer? Cool Mod!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ssalois said:


> Just curious how moose gut applied the snaps to trailer? Cool Mod!!
> [snapback]126238[/snapback]​


The snaps screw into the trailer - just make sure to use caulk in the screw hole.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Can someone advise why it is necessary to add awnings over the slide-out? Aren't these things supposed to be waterproof? Also, if needed, would that apply to all slide-outs including rear slides or are they mostly for side slides?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tazman said:


> Checkout this site.
> 
> http://www.rvawningsonline.com/
> [snapback]126107[/snapback]​


would someone plz order one of those Kipors for me and have it delivered to my front door?







(prepaid plz-thank you, you're all so nice!







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Can someone advise why it is necessary to add awnings over the slide-out? Aren't these things supposed to be waterproof? Also, if needed, would that apply to all slide-outs including rear slides or are they mostly for side slides?
> [snapback]127393[/snapback]​


glennbo,

The primary reason for the slideout awnings is to keep debris (leaves, twigs, pinecones, etc.) off the top of the slideout. Those sorts of things can really mess up the slideout seals if you retract with them up there. The awning deflects the debris away. They also provide some extra protection from the rain and heat.

And, yes, the same issues apply to the rear bed slides as well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> glennbo said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone advise why it is necessary to add awnings over the slide-out?Â Aren't these things supposed to be waterproof?Â Also, if needed, would that apply to all slide-outs including rear slides or are they mostly for side slides?
> ...










I see said the blind man! Makes perfect sense. Guess I'll be looking for an awning for the new 21rs.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> glennbo said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone advise why it is necessary to add awnings over the slide-out? Aren't these things supposed to be waterproof? Also, if needed, would that apply to all slide-outs including rear slides or are they mostly for side slides?
> ...


I don't have one, but I would hope it would also reduce the sound of rain hitting the slide out. I know, I know...here come all the PNW rain jokes...


----------

